# What is this???



## Trader Jay (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello

I am new to lawn care. I live in Houston, TX and my Bermuda grass has already turned brown. However I have areas of green vegetation which I need help identifying. Please help. Thank you. Pictures are attached.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Trader Jay have you ever overseeded the lawn? That looks like ryegrass to me from those pictures, but it could just be poa annua. (bring totally honest, I've been drinking a little 🤣)


----------



## Trader Jay (Dec 14, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @Trader Jay have you ever overseeded the lawn? That looks like ryegrass to me from those pictures, but it could just be poa annua. (bring totally honest, I've been drinking a little 🤣)


I moved into this newly built house last year and really didn't do anything to my lawn. The builder had paid someone to lay sod. I see some houses in the neighborhood that have the same issue where the Bermuda is mostly dormant and have patches of green vegetation like in my pictures. But it looks like I have the most. It's strange that my backyard doesn't have it. I think it's ryegrass as well. Its too dark green to be annual bluegrass (poa annua) I think. I will try killing it with MSM Turf Herbicide so I can have pure Bermuda grass only for the Spring. I will see how it turns out. Thanks for your reply. It gave me more confidence in what I was planning. Do you happen to have pictures of your lawn with Bermuda/Zoysia? I need a shade tolerant grass for the sides of my house. Thanks again.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Trader Jay said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Trader Jay have you ever overseeded the lawn? That looks like ryegrass to me from those pictures, but it could just be poa annua. (bring totally honest, I've been drinking a little 🤣)
> ...


I would tell you not to mix them personally. I've redone parts of my yard with zoysia, but I'm seriously considering taking it back to bermuda. The two just can't really look good together or next to each other. Do you know what type of bermuda you have? If it's 419, then I would try TifTuf on the sides of the house. If it's Celebration, then I would be surprised that it isn't already doing okay.


----------

